# Styrofoam (WA)



## Kc_read (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,
Just wondering if anyone knows where to get styrofoam sheeting in WA?
I really want to start a big project and its kinda a neccessary in what i want do, ive done the expanding foam thing and im not really into it

Any other suggestions would be helpful
thanks Kasey


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 18, 2012)

Try your local tip, they usually get large sheets. I use in in all my builds. You can check them out. Either the tip or your local white goods/electrical store. Medium density is best.
Matt


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2012)

Clark rubber or back of Harvey Norman for the free stuff


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 18, 2012)

cheers, ill check it out tomoro


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Plus any place that stocks aquariums or similar large glass objects throw it away daily.

Blue


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 19, 2012)

cheers, watching all these videos on youtube i keep seeing this foam stuff that be carved cut and sanded anyone know where i can get it?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2012)

'blue' and 'pink' high density polystyrene has been popular with model railway makers for years. Check insulation sellers


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been to a fridge shop....they were more than happy to give the stuff away, saves them throwing it out.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Annie  unfortunately the normal packing foam isn't very dense. It's fine for 95% of what we do here though, but the denser stuff can literally be carved with a file like the "Hebel" aerated concrete blocks


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a wooden viv with glass sliding doors, I just got a sheet of foam to sit the actual viv on. It's on a coffee table, with the foam on that, then the viv on that again. I have a tiled loungeroom floor and I didn't want the cold from the tiles getting into the viv, so thought the foam would help insulate it.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2012)

It will insulate against the cold, and do the job well, it's just not good for detailed carving work


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 19, 2012)

yeh ill make a few calls tomoro, i know someone who does model trains proffesionally so ill see what he knows, problem is for the project im going for this time i need to create a 1000mm x 2000mm wall  picking up the melamine next week. The new arrival wont be ready to move in for 12 months so i have plenty of time


----------



## Tinky (Feb 19, 2012)

If you are prepared to pay, Rmax are a polystyrene manufacturer.

I have bought stuff from them in Perth for mining use.


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 19, 2012)

https://www.foamsales.com.au/shop/p-100mm-isoboard.html
I'm gonna email these guys and this appears to be what i want, and ill keep asking around for the next few weeks

edit:defiinitly what i want


----------



## reptalica (Mar 18, 2012)

How about in Melbourne???? Any of these type shops that someone can refer me to or is it the usual hit up Hardly Normal and similar electrical retailers. 

Cheers.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone else??? I'm chasing some styrofoam/polystyrene foam to make a background and haven't had much luck as yet in finding any.

Could anyone else make some recommendations as to where I could put my hands on some of this????

Thanks.


----------

